
Heavily processed food like ready meals and ice-cream linked to early death - mikehotel
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/may/29/studies-link-too-much-heavily-processed-food-to-early-death
======
anextomp
It's worth noting from the paper that this doesn't control for income, or any
other factors that are correlated with early death.

